# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Как сосредоточиться на работе?

## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны, Вирочана прабху. Есть такая проблема, которая постепенно разрастается. Я работаю инженером, но уже давно не получаю удовлетворения от работы. Когда-то это удовлетворение было, я чувствовал себя "на своем месте". Это было до знакомства с преданными. Сознание Кришны, как говорится "вошло как иголка, а выходит, как плуг". Я все больше погружаюсь в служение, слушаю лекции и читаю писания, общаюсь с преданными. Я понимаю, что на данном этапе я должен выполнять материальные обязанности так же, как и духовные. До ашрама ванапрастхи еще как минимум лет десять. И надо закрывать ипотеку, поддерживать семью. Поэтому продолжаю работать. Какие-то плоды я отдаю на развитие миссии. В офисе есть Интернет и меня не особо контролируют что я читаю и слушаю, но я сам замечаю, что из-за отвлечения от работы на все, что связано с духовной жизнью, снижает эффективность результатов моего труда. У меня пропадает интерес к проектам, к новым технологиям и общению на профессиональные темы. Теперь для меня большая аскеза во время работы не отвлекаться от нее на Кришна катху и общение с преданными. Думаю уже как бы совсем не лишиться работы. Боюсь, что Кришне не нравится такой подход к выполнению моих профессиональных обязанностей, даже если я привлечен Им и обществом преданных. Что делать?

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА, Георгий, примите мои поклоны! Спасибо Вам за вопрос, я отвечу на него в самые ближайшие дни.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Прабху. Извините, что я задержался с ответом. Спасибо Вам за вопрос. Я чувствую, что Вы искренне  пытаетесь разобраться в нем. В действительности эта ситуация не нова. Арджуна не хотел выполнять свой долг воина и хотел отказаться от сражения и уйти в лес, чтобы спокойно жить там. Однако Господь Кришна, не соглашается с Арджуной и рассказывает ему Бхагавад Гиту. Он говорит ему о долге, дхарме. 

Хотя мы являемся вечной душой, духовной частицей Кришны, мы находимся в материальном теле и материальном мире. И, помимо духовных обязанностей, у нас есть обязанности, связанные с нашим материальным телом. Они настолько важны для нас, что пренебрежение ими может привести человека к страданиям. 

Мы не можем жить и не есть, не спать, не лечиться, не общаться. С этим телом так же связаны многочисленные отношения с окружающими нас людьми. Это так же наша обязанность, и Кришна не рекомендует отказываться от нее, и даже настаивает на ее выполнении (БГ 8.7.). 

Да, истина такова, что можно что-то понимать по-своему, можно что-то хотеть,  и стараться жить так, как хочется, однако, в нашей жизни будет появляться много проблем.  У нас есть материальное тело, и есть  также рядом другие живые существа, есть ответственность за них, и мы не можем это оставить, бросить. Нет.  Это повлияет на нашу духовную жизнь. Как? Ум станет беспокойным. Совершать духовную практику станет сложнее. Поэтому   Кришна убеждает Арджуну, чтобы он сражался, выполнял свой долг, был воином. 

Кришна говорит об этом не только Арджуне, но и всем нам. Он показывает путь,  как мы можем прийти к Нему. Для этого так же необходимо выполнять все свои предписанные обязанности и повторять Харе Кришна. Таким образом,  основываясь на наставлениях Кришны, можно сделать вывод, что Вам, несомненно, нужно очень хорошо выполнять свои профессиональные обязанности, свою работу, и следовать пути бхакти-йоги.  На самом деле, ваша работа и есть ваш путь к Кришне, это не лишнее в вашей жизни, это и есть то, что поможет  Вам прийти к Кришне. Как? 

Все в этой жизни дается нам для того, чтобы мы пришли к Господу Кришне, профессия, семья, родственники, здоровье, место проживания, время и т.д. Все это не является чем-то лишним, просто какой то кармой, нет, все это и есть наш путь к Кришне, вся наша жизнь и является этим нашим путем. Через все это мы и учимся преданности Кришне. Здесь в этих обстоятельствах Вы и можете стать настоящим преданным Кришны. Поэтому, дорогой Прабху, попробуйте обрести такое настроение в своей работе. 

Сейчас Вы здесь, в этом месте, в этой профессии. Сейчас здесь, через эти обстоятельства и проходит ваш Путь к Кришне, а реальность жизни является частью вашего пути, сейчас, прямо в этот момент времени. Все материальное может быть препятствием в жизни, а может быть ступенькой в саморазвитии, в Сознании Кришны. Поэтому, пожалуйста, трудитесь, выполняйте свои обязанности, проявляйте творчество, помогайте другим, осознавая, что если это сейчас пришло к Вам, значит это сейчас   Вам необходимо. При этом очень старайтесь повторять Харе Кришна и думать с благодарностью о Кришне. 

Итак, еще раз: Постарайтесь увидеть, что эта профессия, работа нужна Вам как возможность для духовного развития. Так Вы сумеете одухотворить эту часть вашей жизни. Просто думайте о том, Что эта профессия не тяготит Вас, не является препятствием на вашем пути к Кришне, она и есть этот путь, сегодня, сейчас, прямо в том месте, где Вы находитесь. Заботьтесь о своей профессии, о людях, которые вместе с Вами трудятся там. Смотрите на это, как на то, что Кришна дает Вам сегодня, сейчас, покажите пример, как должен трудиться преданный, имея профессию в этом мире, вдохновляя других хорошо трудиться. И чтобы люди, глядя на Вас, чувствовали вдохновение к труду и к жизни и, в конце концов, захотели тоже стать таким ответственным как Вы человеком и, даже преданным Кришны. 

Как сказано, БУДЬТЕ СВЕТОМ ДЛЯ МИРА. Это Кришне понравится, и Вы получите  Его благословения. 

Желаю Вам успеха на вашем духовном пути, и будьте счастливы.

----------

